# CVE-2012-0217 Intel's sysret Kernel Privilege Escalation and FreeBSD 6.2/6.3



## bcrisp (Jul 12, 2012)

Good Morning!

I have been researching CVE-2012-0217 and while I have patched the kernels on servers with 7.3/8.2 that I have, I would like to see if anyone knows for sure if 6.2/6.3 are also vulnerable?   I am aware that those kernels are out of support from looking at the documentation.  I have looked at the code in trap.c to see if the current patch would work with 6.3 source but it won't based on what I saw.  I am also aware of upgrading as an option to resolve this unfortunately in some cases I have this is not possible right now.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, and I can of course test anything that might need it.

Thanks!


----------

